# 586/Epost Instruction Manual



## martha (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi All,

My new 586 frame/fork just arrived and look great. It came with the Epost Ti, carbon spacers and cutting guide, but no instruction manual. Do you know if I was supposed to receive an instruction manual re: how to cut the ISP and install the post? Does anyone know of an online version?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

They used to have instructions here: http://lookcycle-usa.com/technology/

I don't see the frame manual online anymore. Let me poke around.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like they pulled the frame and fork manuals. I have the 2008 versions if you want them, PM me your email address and I will send.


----------

